
Single Page App Back Ends: Where Laravel Beats Node.js - anthonygore
http://vuejsdevelopers.com/2017/06/04/vue-js-backend-laravel-beats-node/?jsdojo_id=hn_lbn
======
rmason
This isn't an honest argument because he doesn't mention imho one of the
greatest advantages of node.js over PHP and that is serverless.

~~~
smt88
"Serverless" isn't specific to any language, and there are options for running
PHP in a serverless structure.

Node's bigger advantage over PHP is allowing a single product to use a single
language, even if the code bases are divided between the front-end and back-
end.

~~~
Can_Not
If you asked me, PHP has had "serverless" for 20 years (just plop your
"serverless" script on any cpanel host, maybe even more than one and put a
load balancer in front of them).

For serverless NodeJS, zeit now might be worth considering as an alternative
to AWS's lambda.

I would say Laravel doesn't beat NodeJS for SPA at all, because with
Nuxt+Vuejs or Next+React, you can write your templates once and render with
both the server on first arrival and with the client on subsequent arrivals.
Then that setup can defer business logic to any one or more JSON backends
(Laravel, nodejs, golang, etc.).

~~~
smt88
> _just plop your "serverless" script on any cpanel host_

That isn't serverless because the server is still running even when the PHP
code isn't responding to a request.

